# 2021 LEVO Alloy: Drivetrain upgrade questions



## stinklepink (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks like I burned through my first chain in 500 miles. Surprising.

Going to take the opportunity to upgrade from a 32t to 36t (104 BCD) chainring with the new chain. I want to use more of the cassette than the smallest 4 rings. A couple of questions:

I've always used SRAM chains and am on an 12-speed SX Eagle cassette and derailleur. Which SRAM chain is best to use? Eagle? How many links? (Oddly it seems like # of links is a new ordering criteria on most sites)
Which 36t 104 BCD chainring did you go with? Saw a YouTube video where this person used:
Praxis Chainring
Matter-Replicator Guide

Anyone try this combo? Thoughts for or against the upgrade and/or these parts?


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey man, I have a little to add but not much.

I also have a 2021 Levo Comp, with the SLX drivetrain. I have about 500 miles on mine and after pulling out the chain checker (was getting some wonky shifting and noise) it looks like I am at .5 and on my way to .75, so a new chain is on the docket for me as well. I too find that I am spending most of my time in the bottom 4 cogs so looking to go up to a 34t ring (Praxis) so I can use the standard chain guide. I would like to go up to 36t but need to do some more research on compatibility first. I personally plan on taking the AXS off my hardtail that barely gets ridden these days and either use it with the SLX cassette and chain, or get a new wheel with an XD driver and switch over to full SRAM which I happen to like better. I would likely run an XX1 or X01 chain, I have always had good luck with them on my amish bikes. This is my first eMTB and I learn something new / different every ride!

Cheers!


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Honestly? emtbs beat the crap out of whatever drivetrain you have. IMO:


the motor negates any minor performance benefit you may get from choosing X over Y
anything you buy is gonna be destroyed sooner rather than later from all the abuse it takes

So don't overthink it. It doesn't matter. Buy cheap, you're gonna replace often.


----------



## stinklepink (Jul 28, 2008)

I am going to 34t for now. Will go with Praxis Steel as linked and won't need a new guide this way. I have a feeling that even with great care, I will be servicing this drivetrain often. I'll reconsider the option of going to 36t with a new guide if the 34t does not work out. Concerned about changing the gearing too much as Specialized seems to have put a **** ton of thought into this system. I know cadence is an important part of getting the most out of the motor. 

Went with the SRAM GX Eagle 12-Speed Chain (126 Links). Should be a good upgrade from basic SRAM NX chain it came with and is pretty inexpensive @ $48.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Ride slower, shift under less load, and always be in the most efficient gear. Will help your drivetrain last longer


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I think spending more on higher end chain is worth it and seem to last longer in my experience with SRAM. I always opted for the XX1 chain and somehow feel the black coating outlasted the others. 
You can run any 104BCD chainring that is compatible with your chain. The steely definitely going to last longest.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

RBoardman said:


> Ride slower, shift under less load, and always be in the most efficient gear. Will help your drivetrain last longer


yup. i put on the 36t and used to ride it low rpm high torque and it promptly blew the motor up. So now it's all easing on to power and more rpm


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

stinklepink said:


> Looks like I burned through my first chain in 500 miles. Surprising.


Welcome to 12-speed eMTBs. Maybe future 11-speed (eg. Linkglide) eMTBs will do better.



stinklepink said:


> Going to take the opportunity to upgrade from a 32t to 36t (104 BCD) chainring with the new chain. I want to use more of the cassette than the smallest 4 rings.


Unless you're strong enough to be doing this in Eco-or-below, or riding exclusively on flats... I'd advise riding at a higher cadence and using less assist. Because too many people ride low cadence on high assist levels, which is what puts them in "the smallest 4 (cogs)"... and when they hit an incline and start to torque, they blow their motors. And the Brose is not known as the most bulletproof of motors.

(Getting a bigger ring won't help alleviate the motor abuse. Where you are on the cassette isn't the issue.)



stinklepink said:


> Eagle?


It's their 1x-specific drivetrain designation, so yeah.



stinklepink said:


> Which SRAM chain is best to use?


X01 Eagle is the best bang-for-the-buck for durability. Lots of tests and testimonials online to this end.



stinklepink said:


> Which 36t 104 BCD chainring did you go with?


Praxis steel is what comes stock on most Levos, and I've encountered no chatter about it. Which to me is the highest praise for an un-sexy part of this nature.


----------

